# Xbox 360 owners; name your top game recommendations!



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Xbox 360 owners of urban75 what are your top games for the console? Just got one and want to know what's hot and not in your enlightened opinion. 

Some parameters; I love all gaming genres but don't have the time for RPGs, would prefer games I can pick up and play without having to remember every person I've spoken to in some village. 

I tend toward driving and FPSers generally but like I said enjoy everything really. Am intending to get another controller for some crowded round the TV multi-player fun too...

Ta muchly. 

KE


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2009)

FIFA 09 and Fallout 3 will keep you going for a good 5 months.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

Project Gotham Racing 4
Pure
Test Drive: Unlimited
Rainbow 6: Vegas 1/2
Halo 3
Braid
COD4
Gears of War 1/2
Bioshock
Left4Dead
Dead Space
Portal

My other favourites are all RPGs, to be honest. Or games like Civ that suck you in.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> FIFA 09 and Fallout 3 will keep you going for a good 5 months.



Yeah, but Fallout 3 is an RPG. As are Oblivion, Fable II, GTA, etc.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2009)

oh yes dead space is a great one.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah but it's an anti rpg in that it's not your typical wanky orcs and magic crap and it's pretty fps too.

I hated oblivion but i'm loving fallout 3, best game i've played in years.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Project Gotham Racing 4
> Pure
> Test Drive: Unlimited
> Rainbow 6: Vegas 1/2
> ...



What's Portal?

Oh yeah I love the Civ games but have 4 on my laptop and Revolution on my DS! 

Ok, one thing if people don't mind is a break down of what games are from which genre!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

With genres:

Project Gotham Racing 4 (racing)
Pure (racing, but stunts based)
Test Drive: Unlimited (racing)
Rainbow 6: Vegas 1/2 (tactical fps)
Halo 3 (pure shooter fps)
Braid (genius puzzle platformer)
COD4 (fps)
Gears of War 1/2 (3rd-person shooter)
Bioshock (fps)
Left4Dead (team survival fps)
Dead Space (survival horror third-person shooter)
Portal (puzzle fps)


----------



## baffled (Jan 3, 2009)

Geometry Wars 2; Retro Evolved (about 5 or 6 quid from Live Arcade) - Top Down, highly addictive shooter
Guitar Hero 3; Legends of Rock (currently £35 with guitar in HMV) - Rythmn Game

I would also agree with the above recommendations of Dead Space, COD4 and FIFA 09


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely check out Gears 1&2 and Left 4 Dead as mentioned, I think Saints Row 1 was pretty good, haven't played second one.

Not a vast community any more, mainly the hardcore fans but Shadowrun was a great online shooter, but that's pretty much pure online play unless you play against bots.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

baffled said:


> Geometry Wars 2; Retro Evolved (about 5 or 6 quid from Live Arcade)
> Guitar Hero 3; Legends of Rock (currently £35 with guitar in HMV)
> 
> I would also agree with the above recommendations of Dead Space, COD4 and FIFA 09



Ah I played Geo Wars on the DS and was distinctly underwhelmed...going to wait for the Metallica edition of Guitar Hero too (I must be the only gamer on earth never to have played any of the guitar games...).


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

Dead rising and crackdown should be fun and cheap preowned games to pick up as well.

Not sure what you got on the PS3, but Midnight club and Grid are good racing games I thought.


----------



## baffled (Jan 3, 2009)

Also, once you're online then all of the Live Arcade games can be downloaded as trial versions in order to see if they're any good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Grid is the new Race Driver (I used to love the TOCA games) right?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

Yah, has beautiful graphics and a great career mode imo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm right that's on the list of games to get then!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 3, 2009)

TF2






RPGs = ? 

TF2 on 360 - Yes. it ok but better on PC I have both


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Yah, has beautiful graphics and a great career mode imo.



Just had a quick look at the gameplay, very nice looking and reminds me of the old TOCA games. Want!



dlx1 said:


> TF2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TF2 is on the 360?!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

Under the name The Orange Box

Includes these games:
TF2
Portal
Halflife


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh right.

E2A: Just ordered the Orange Box for 15 quid second hand. Played HL2, it wasn't the classic everyone made out but had some good bits, but never played the next episodes! Want to see what they did with the story...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't believe noone has mentioned Forza Motorsport 2. It's a bit old now but its SUCH a good game. It's similar to the Gran Turismo games if you are familiar with them; its a racing sim not an arcade game so you get to do geeky stuff like tune the suspension on cars and choose how much air pressure your tires have in them. Awesome!


----------



## sim667 (Jan 3, 2009)

gears of war 2 is my fave atm..... but really wanna try fallout 3 and call of duty world at war.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 3, 2009)

halo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah got Halo 3, it's lovely looking and while I've only played about twenty minutes it's very much more of the same. Having played the first two it's not exciting as it might have had I not...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

lol I've owned Halo 3 for over a year now, and still havent done anymore then the first 3 levels, multiplayer was what was good about the game to me, but I don't play that any more either =\

The best bit about it I think is grifball! That game is awesome beyond belief   We should get some people together to play some games.

I dunno what it is with gears 2, but gears 1 multiplayer had me hooked, but this year I got bored within a couple of weeks of it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2009)

Well my next objective is to get the damn thing online, there are definitely enough of us on here with a 360 to get something going I reckon...

A question for CoD4 players, is there s co-op online multi player mode?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately not.
One thing that a lot of people wanted, but tbh the game wouldn't have been as epic imo.

I don't wana ruin the story so I won't say too much, but waiting for the pickup after ghillies in the mist was so hard on veteren, but a great relief when it was done.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 4, 2009)

Fun fun fun fun fun


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't get Geras of war 2, it's a poorly made game with tons of glitches and a dreadful online system that doesn't work. Epic really ballsed up and don't seem to be doing much about it.

However, if you do choose to buy it be warned: if you get it second hand you might not get half the maps that come witht he game since they were supplied via a download code provided on a card supplied with the box.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 5, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Fun fun fun fun fun



Got it with mine, thought it was utter cack

as for gears of war2....... I really like it as a game, although I do agree playing publicly is a bit of a pain

If you have 4 or 5 freinds who all have it its worthwhile, luckily i do


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 5, 2009)

Left 4 Dead - phew!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Still struggling to win much on PGR4.

I love Fight Night Round 3 for a quick pick up and play game.

Dead Space and Stuntman Ignition are good although I've got to my usual make or break 'shall I give up now?' level on both.


----------



## Cid (Jan 5, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh right.
> 
> E2A: Just ordered the Orange Box for 15 quid second hand. Played HL2, it wasn't the classic everyone made out but had some good bits, but never played the next episodes! Want to see what they did with the story...



Portal really is brilliant...


((((((weighted companion cube))))))


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2009)

Another vote for Fallout3 here, even if it is an RPG. I currently don't have a real life because of this ace game. Really love it.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 6, 2009)

GTA4 is my favorite still.

My gf wants us to get lips for when we have mates over, has anyone else played this?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 6, 2009)

Dead Space is very overrated. The first half is really good, but the second half is really tedious, unbalanced and rubbish. I gave up at the final boss fight which was fucking awful. A really shite way to end a game that had lots of promise. I cannot count the number of times the game left me with no way to continue because I had no health and/or ammo and no way to continue other than to reload.


----------



## elbows (Jan 6, 2009)

Crackdown is perhaps my favorite. I found it addictive collecting all the stuff to powerup - being able to jump very silly distances and roam from rooftop to rooftop gave this game a fun unique twist on the GTA-like genre.

I also like the Burnout series of games, I like the traffic checking in Burnout Revenge. 

As for Live Arcade games, I am enjoying the oldschool gameplay and funny artwork of Castle Crashers at the moment


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 7, 2009)

So noone has played Lips then?


----------



## baffled (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got Lips, had a good laugh with it on xmas day but unless you have a regular pissed up crowd to play with then I doubt it would get played much.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm liking Mirror's Edge quite a lot at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> I'm liking Mirror's Edge quite a lot at the moment.



Yeah I remembered that the other night but have spent quite enough this month on the new machine.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 7, 2009)

baffled said:


> I've got Lips, had a good laugh with it on xmas day but unless you have a regular pissed up crowd to play with then I doubt it would get played much.



Exactly this.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 7, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> I'm liking Mirror's Edge quite a lot at the moment.



I got that for Christmas. It's OK but I find it quite annoying. I'm not really a fan of games that involve dying then repeating quite so often (OK maybe it's because I'm really bad at it but without dying so regularly I think you'd run through it in no time.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2009)

elbows said:


> I also like the Burnout series of games, I like the traffic checking in Burnout Revenge.



Oooh yeah, I fucking love the Burnout series! Might get Paradise come pay day.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oooh yeah, I fucking love the Burnout series! Might get Paradise come pay day.


Don't. It's nowhere near as good as the older versions. It's main flaw is that racing around the city is impossible whle trying to navigate as there are no proper checkpoints. YOu end up taking the wrong turn constatnly or smashing into something. It's not fun at all. Plus the DLC adds weather effects which amount to reducing the visibility to the point the game becomes unplayable.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Unfortunately not.
> One thing that a lot of people wanted, but tbh the game wouldn't have been as epic imo.
> 
> I don't wana ruin the story so I won't say too much, but waiting for the pickup after ghillies in the mist was so hard on veteren, but a great relief when it was done.


veteran mode is a fucking nightmare!

I swear the ai cheats with the constant amount of grenades that seem to get thrown from nowhere and land with unerring accuracy at impossible angles!

It took me ages to even land the helicopter in Shock and Awe without being blown up, and when i completed the level i got no achievement! Arg!


----------



## SK. (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Don't. It's nowhere near as good as the older versions. It's main flaw is that racing around the city is impossible whle trying to navigate as there are no proper checkpoints. YOu end up taking the wrong turn constatnly or smashing into something. It's not fun at all. Plus the DLC adds weather effects which amount to reducing the visibility to the point the game becomes unplayable.



Couldn't agree more.  I was so disappointed with this version.  I have always been a fan of the series but they have ruined Paradise for me.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> veteran mode is a fucking nightmare!
> 
> I swear the ai cheats with the constant amount of grenades that seem to get thrown from nowhere and land with unerring accuracy at impossible angles!
> 
> It took me ages to even land the helicopter in Shock and Awe without being blown up, and when i completed the level i got no achievement! Arg!



It was unbelievably frustrating at times, but damn satisfying 

Mile High Club was one of the best on veteran I thought, I think I took around 3 hours trying to do that damn thing lol!

The worst part was definitely at the Ferris wheel bit though, I remember hiding in a box of supposed invincibility, but grenades would still get me in there for some reason, where others said it was piss easy to hide in the box


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Don't. It's nowhere near as good as the older versions. It's main flaw is that racing around the city is impossible whle trying to navigate as there are no proper checkpoints. YOu end up taking the wrong turn constatnly or smashing into something. It's not fun at all. Plus the DLC adds weather effects which amount to reducing the visibility to the point the game becomes unplayable.





SK. said:


> Couldn't agree more.  I was so disappointed with this version.  I have always been a fan of the series but they have ruined Paradise for me.



Same, I got it with my PS3 in a bundle, and its nowhere near as good as previous ones, still fun, but I found myself swearing loudly and getting very stressed more then I was having fun, and the last game to do that to me was PES4 I think


----------



## Boycey (Jan 10, 2009)

i couldn't get into crackdown...

halo 3 and GTA4 are 2 of the best games evar!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

I've given up on One Shot One Kill; when video games are that furstrating they aren't worth the time. The end part of that mission is stupid on veteran, and on that difficulty level the game just cheats plain and simple.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Same, I got it with my PS3 in a bundle, and its nowhere near as good as previous ones, still fun, but I found myself swearing loudly and getting very stressed more then I was having fun, and the last game to do that to me was PES4 I think


I didn't think it was fun at all; they somehow managed to suck all the fun out of the best racing franchise ever and turn it into a withered husk of frustration and boredom. That they managed to achieve this is almost worthy of applause.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

So does anyone play gears of war 2 anymore?
  I got it, pissed through the campaign and haven't played it since, until last night that is, wana start playing it more, so anyone whos got it and wants to play some games hit me up with a friend request


----------



## revol68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I didn't think it was fun at all; they somehow managed to suck all the fun out of the best racing franchise ever and turn it into a withered husk of frustration and boredom. That they managed to achieve this is almost worthy of applause.



from your posts you just come across as a whiney lil bitch who's too shit at video games to enjoy them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2009)

Played four hours solid of CoD4 last night, fucking wicked game! That bit where you're bombing in black and white is class: " Light em up, good kill!".


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> from your posts you just come across as a whiney lil bitch who's too shit at video games to enjoy them.


flattery gets you nowhere.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> So does anyone play gears of war 2 anymore?
> I got it, pissed through the campaign and haven't played it since, until last night that is, wana start playing it more, so anyone whos got it and wants to play some games hit me up with a friend request


IF they fix it properly i would give it another go, but the game was released too early. WHich is a shame because some parts of the sp campaign i played through (didn't finish it) were awesome.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played four hours solid of CoD4 last night, fucking wicked game! That bit where you're bombing in black and white is class: " Light em up, good kill!".


Captain MacMillan is my hero. He's like Captain Kirk, only cool.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Captain MacMillan is my hero. He's like Captain Kirk, only cool.



Heh.

Yeah that bit with the nuclear bomb going off and your character dying was pretty full on...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh.
> 
> Yeah that bit with the nuclear bomb going off and your character dying was pretty full on...


Probably shouldn't have bothered rescuing the pilot


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Probably shouldn't have bothered rescuing the pilot



LOL! Yep.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> IF they fix it properly i would give it another go, but the game was released too early. WHich is a shame because some parts of the sp campaign i played through (didn't finish it) were awesome.



Oh my, I was playing it today and could only ask myself one question.

Why make such a powerful move, so easy to bloody do! 

Amount of idiots who just roadie ran to me and then held B (showing the full skill of there gameplay, 2 moves  ) was annoying. Oh, "but all you have to do is shoot them, obviously your not good enough!" some say, well one melee and two shotgun shots should be e-fucking-nough!

There are so many glitches and annoyances in this game, I'm not even sure if I can be bothered to try get better at it


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 10, 2009)

I gave up and took mine back to the shop; it was bad enough sat in the endless matchmaking lobby. They even took out casual play online as well! 

They claim to have a patch due out this month; i will believe it when i see it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been playing left 4 Dead the last two nights. It's fucking superb!

Last night I played with four friends and was having a right laugh. Lots of shouting "Heeeelp" and "SHIIITTT"  Played it single player tonight and was just marvelling at the design and constant ability to make you bloody scared.

What a game!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2009)

Fuck I can't wait to get this shit online!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 10, 2009)

Have you tried the Orange router yet.

I'm sure all my mate did was plug in the ethernet cable and that was that??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Have you tried the Orange router yet.
> 
> I'm sure all my mate did was plug in the ethernet cable and that was that??



Nah, haven't got the kit to sort it yet...end of the month/after pay day type thing.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I'll pick up Left4Dead soon, and I expect people from here to play with me! 

I played the demo with a mate, and really can't see the game being nearly as good without other people lol, the amount of times we screamed or just hid in rooms was mental


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fuck I can't wait to get this shit online!



come on


----------



## The Groke (Jan 11, 2009)

elbows said:


> Crackdown is perhaps my favorite. I found it addictive collecting all the stuff to powerup - being able to jump very silly distances and roam from rooftop to rooftop gave this game a fun unique twist on the GTA-like genre.



Crackdown was ace - doubly so in co-op.

If you liked that, keep your eye on Prototype.

Similar in style but even more OTT and with lashings of gore and violence.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2009)

Got Scene It! at the wife's request... £25 from Zavvi. 

It's actually really good, even though the voiceover bloke is nearly as annoying as the bloke from Buzz. Wish they'd bring more quiz games out though... focussing on films is a little limited compared to Buzz.


----------



## Alice_Band (Jan 27, 2009)

Grid is an excellent racing game. Also another decent racing game by the looks of it, is Race Pro that should be coming out later next month on the xbox 360,


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah watching a couple of copies of Grid on eBay...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 27, 2009)

Loving Super Street Fighter II HD Remix at the moment. Can't wait for Street Fighter IV!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2009)

Hooked up online and having fun! Played Halo 3, kicked ass, and CoD4 (had ass handed to me on a platter). Very nice set up is Xbox Live, well thought out. Like the little things like the notifications when friends come online...we're gonna have to organise a game or three!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 30, 2009)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_Coming for you _


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL! I might give that game a go tonight...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Played this tonight and kicked ass! Fucking wicked game, like CounterStrike but with more humour and clearly defined roles. Anyone else got this and want to organise a party sometime?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2009)

Played Race Driver GRID for the first time, and decided to play online. Race starts, KE shoots forward, fucks the corner, hits three cars, writing us all off (there's 11 in the race), cue lots of people shouting "fucking hell" and swearing in my general direction. La la laaa!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played Race Driver GRID for the first time, and decided to play online. Race starts, KE shoots forward, fucks the corner, hits three cars, writing us all off (there's 11 in the race), cue lots of people shouting "fucking hell" and swearing in my general direction. La la laaa!



Lol 

Fuck 'Em, as long as your having fun screw the rest of them


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Lol
> 
> Fuck 'Em, as long as your having fun screw the rest of them



I couldn't stop laughing after, gonna go online and do it all again!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 18, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I couldn't stop laughing after, gonna go online and do it all again!



Do it FTW!!

I imagine all the people you are pissing off are the same Cunts that hurl racist abuse down XBL whenever I play!

cunts, they deserve it!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 18, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> GTA4 is my favorite still.
> 
> My gf wants us to get lips for when we have mates over, has anyone else played this?



yeah we bought it for my step daughter

it's a good family laugh!!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 18, 2009)

I've just got a broken xbox 360 to fix in time for RE5, God of War 3 and Metal Gear Solid 4.

Excellent 

Now I just have to work out how to fix the damn thing


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 18, 2009)

good arcade games include Zuma, lumines, mad tracks and, if you like that sort of thing, outpost kaloaki x.  Obv geometry wars.  Rez HD is wicked as well.  All for cheap prices.  

Demo download = try before you buy goodness!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 18, 2009)

Just been playing Street Fighter IV....got blisters on my fingers! What a game...if you ever had fun playing SFII back in the day, then GET THIS!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just been playing Street Fighter IV....got blisters on my fingers! What a game...if you ever had fun playing SFII back in the day, then GET THIS!



Already on order! Got the email last night it was posted, should have tomorrow but deffo by weekend, can't wait! Been eyeing up that premium joystick too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 18, 2009)

I want that joystick! But I can't afford it  Might get the standard stick and soup it up with Sanwa parts when I can afford them. I've been drooling over the custom sticks on shoryuken.com all week!

I will definitley give you a game on this next week, kick your ass with my Chun Li! Going away this weekend so I will be having withdrawl symptoms. SFIV is the best!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2009)

Haha bring it on! Yeah joystick is the only way, the 360 pads are utter shit (compared to the SNES and PS3 pads) for SF games...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 19, 2009)

got mine today. I am awesome psycho crusher.

where sells decent fightpads? Is there a SF4 one? Though I do ok with the joypad though (don't use the dpad much, except for dashing).

Some of the trials are piss hard.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> got mine today. I am awesome psycho crusher.
> 
> where sells decent fightpads? Is there a SF4 one? Though I do ok with the joypad though (don't use the dpad much, except for dashing).
> 
> Some of the trials are piss hard.



like this?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 19, 2009)

tbh, i think you're better off with the joypad. Cradling one of these over priced pads (no better than the thumbstick) while sitting on the floor feels very uncomfortable. That's how I play. You see a few of these in places like CEX; they look a bit crap (that madcatz one is dire).

And I ain't paying £175 for a stick! Not unless it's made of fried gold.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 19, 2009)

So to any other SF4 players: have you beaten that Dr Manhattan lookalike that's the arcade mode boss because fuck me if he isn't the hardest thing ever in a video game.


----------



## bmd (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> got mine today. I am awesome psycho crusher.
> 
> where sells decent fightpads? Is there a SF4 one? Though I do ok with the joypad though (don't use the dpad much, except for dashing).
> 
> Some of the trials are piss hard.



There's a Madcatz Ltd Ed Tournament one that's the same stick and buttons as the ones they use on the arcade machine. It's a right bargain at £150, especially considering the arcade machine is £12,000.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 19, 2009)

£150 for a controller? stroll on!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> £150 for a controller? stroll on!



Yeah I didn't quite realise it was so much when I first looked into it...50 quid maybe for for a 150 I can get a PSP or another bloody Xbox 360!


----------

